# Benalmadena - 24 Hr square



## mrmagoo (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello everyone. Been lurking and reading the forum for a while and I think there is some very helpful information being shared. On that note, i am looking for information about the business climate at this location ( Benalmadena 24HR Square ) if anyone has any knowledge of it as a customer or in any other capacity. I would like to know how the evening and late nights have been this past summer compared with the previous one as well as how busy does it seem to be right now and which establishments are still open. I was presented with a fairly attaractive opportunity that I am considering. The books are the books but they do not show the entire story and input from a 3rd party with no interest what so ever is priceless to me. Thank you very much.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

24 hours square has a reputation for being quite rowdy, especially in the summer months. Its not somewhere I go to, so I dont know how business is holding out there I'm afraid. But, I guess it wont have escaped the recession or the related reduction in tourist numbers! 

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

mrmagoo said:


> Hello everyone. Been lurking and reading the forum for a while and I think there is some very helpful information being shared. On that note, i am looking for information about the business climate at this location ( Benalmadena 24HR Square ) if anyone has any knowledge of it as a customer or in any other capacity. I would like to know how the evening and late nights have been this past summer compared with the previous one as well as how busy does it seem to be right now and which establishments are still open. I was presented with a fairly attaractive opportunity that I am considering. The books are the books but they do not show the entire story and input from a 3rd party with no interest what so ever is priceless to me. Thank you very much.


I don't go there, but my eldest son and his friends have been known to go down there (17/18 year olds). The general feeling is that it's tacky, and they would rather now go out in Fuengirola... I was collecting my son from a party at the marina last Friday night, and 24 hr square looked very quiet...


----------



## Beefy (Feb 28, 2009)

*240hr sq*



mrmagoo said:


> Hello everyone. Been lurking and reading the forum for a while and I think there is some very helpful information being shared. On that note, i am looking for information about the business climate at this location ( Benalmadena 24HR Square ) if anyone has any knowledge of it as a customer or in any other capacity. I would like to know how the evening and late nights have been this past summer compared with the previous one as well as how busy does it seem to be right now and which establishments are still open. I was presented with a fairly attaractive opportunity that I am considering. The books are the books but they do not show the entire story and input from a 3rd party with no interest what so ever is priceless to me. Thank you very much.


Hi Magoo, last year a friend of mine was offered a small restaurant in the square rent free for 2 years...seemed like a good deal, so he went over for a week to do a quick survey of the financial climate and to see if the business was viable, Failed on both counts....he did also lose a large deposit which he stupidly paid up front....my advice to you is do not pay any deposit and involve lawyers at all times because any debt on the property stays with the property and not the owner.


----------

